# Fridays Sharking party



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

A group of us got together on Friday for a bit of sharking and and whatever else may happen to bite. We met at the beach around 7am and started hauling massive amounts of gear and getting set up for a marathon day of fishing! It was overcast and cold with a strong NE wind but the surf did not look to bad so we started yakking out baits. The first run if the day my bro Neal made his maiden voyage into the GOM on a yak and handled the surf and large rollers like a pro! Even got to do a little yak surfing on the way in! About an hour or so later we had rods lined up for over a 100 yds. and a fair amount of bobos, rays, and blues on the menu and the waiting game started. After a coupl hours of silence Johs big spinner is kicking off the action, and after a little run the line goes limp and he is convinced he lost it and puts the rod back in the spike I'm convinced that he is still hooked up and the shark is running quickly toward the beach and soon after I show him that his line is several yds down the beach from its drop point and he quickly reels down and I can soon see shark in the surf and soon after shark 1 is on the beach, a qute little sand bar about 4' long. About an hour later I hear multiple rods star going off and anglers start flying all over trying to figure out what is going on and way at the end Toms rod is bowed up! Well it turns out that a big pelican thought it was funny to fly down the row and slam lines and when he hit Toms he got slammed back!!! After Tom reeled him in he was quickly untangled and swam away fine. Not long after I look down the beach and Toms dad is bowed up big and after a quick check for pelicans I am pretty sure he is Fish On!!!! After a nice brawl he lands a great looking Bull Red close to 40". After that we had a few teaser runs over the next several hours and visit from our pff brother Pompano Joe and right before dark I see a huge splash and as I turn to yell up the beach I see why the shark jumped, Neal had planted a big hook in his chops and as soon as he handed the rod off to Bday boy Will it was off!!! An hour or so later Johns TLD starts screaming and since John has already gone home I yell at the Bday boy to harness up and in the meantime I manage to loose the fish for him! Oops!!!! After some adjustment to the reel it goes back in the spike hoping the beast comes back. Well as soon as will and I were down the beach the shark returned and started peeling line off the TLD and The bday boy put on the gut bucket and the fight was on!!! 20 minutes later and we have shark 2 on the beach. The 6'+ sandbar posed for a few Bday pics and was safely released. 45 mins later Johns big spinner is going off again and since John isn't there it's Neal's turn to fight a fish and he quickly whoops the 2nd Bull red of the day!! By now its getting late into the day and Lara has made sure we had some hot food, Toms Dad has caught a bull red, John has landed his first land based shark, the Bday Boy Will and Neal have both landed fish on Johns rods and its time to head home. I didn't catch fish but had a great time out on the yak and got to hang out with my PFF family!!! UGLY


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Johns 1st beach shark!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Neal's bull caught on Johns spinner!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Looks like ya'll had a good time Don! Nice job gentlemen :thumbup:


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds like you guys had fun. Congrats!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

great action-packed report; thanks for sharing!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow.... Don, you guys are real shark hunters. In this weather, it makes my vagina hurt...


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice report bud! I already miss the panhandle and most everyone there.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> Nice report bud! I already miss the panhandle and most everyone there.


 Thanks! The place is not the same without you brother, I have to run my own bait out, there's no one my size to pick on, hauling gear to the beach only takes 5 minutes, I don't have to deal with constantly hearing the 12/0s clicker, and no one willing to suffer the wrath of Joe and Neal for using a pompano for bait! And no one to yell Dibbs every time a clicker sounds off! Yea I miss you guys!!!!! UGLY


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

nice fish man!!


----------



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

YES SIR!!!! THANK YOU TO NEAL.DON AND LAURA FOR MAKING MY 33rd birthday one to remember. We had been talking about this trip for 2 weeks and I had a blast. Met a great group of men and had a fabulous birthday doing just what I wanted...FISHING WITH GREAT FRIENDS... NEAL THANKS SO MUCH FOR ALLOWING ME TO USE YOUR ROD HOLDERS DIRECTLY IN FRONT OF ME SINCE I WAS THE BDAY BOY LOL...THANK YOU TOO DON FOR LETTING ME CATCH A SHARK YOU HOOKED. ITS NEVER EASY TO HOOK ONE AND HAND OFF THE ROD....FISH ON MAN. GREAT BDAY AND GREAT DAY THANK YOU EVERYONE...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hate I missed out!!! I'd a rather been out w/ ya'll then working!!!!!


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Cool beans!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Bigwill4life said:


> YES SIR!!!! THANK YOU TO NEAL.DON AND LAURA FOR MAKING MY 33rd birthday one to remember. We had been talking about this trip for 2 weeks and I had a blast. Met a great group of men and had a fabulous birthday doing just what I wanted...FISHING WITH GREAT FRIENDS... NEAL THANKS SO MUCH FOR ALLOWING ME TO USE YOUR ROD HOLDERS DIRECTLY IN FRONT OF ME SINCE I WAS THE BDAY BOY LOL...THANK YOU TOO DON FOR LETTING ME CATCH A SHARK YOU HOOKED. ITS NEVER EASY TO HOOK ONE AND HAND OFF THE ROD....FISH ON MAN. GREAT BDAY AND GREAT DAY THANK YOU EVERYONE...


 As much as I would like to take the credit for setting the hook on that beast I just can't do it!! I set on the first one that I quickly lost for you! On the 2nd run you flipped the lever and blasted that shark in the chops and brawled it into submission! I did not even land that shark, Neal did. I did run the bait and make funny faces for the pics! It was great meeting you Will! I look forward to our next trip brother! UGLY


----------



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

Id like to send a special thanks out to NEAL.LAURA
AND DON FOR MAKING MY 33 BIRTHDAY AMAZING. I COULDNT HAVE ASKED FOR A BETTER GROUP OF FRIENDS. My first shark ever on my birthday and whats even better is thats all I wanted for my birthday. PFF is so wonderful the way it allows people to come together and catch good fish and make life long friendships...Neal and Don both hooked up and I have to give it to them both because its real hard to hand your rod and reel over when your hooked up on a fish. Thank you sooo much. Lets not forget neals wonderful wife lora for cooking great food to keep us going!!!!!! Thanks PFF for all my new friends!!!!


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Well guys I have to say it was awesome!!!! Can't do any glory grabbing either.It was just an Idea that everyone jumped on board and ran with.I honestly don't think it could have gone better...To all our other brothers that couldn't make it...we missed ya !!! To the ones that did...oh yeah !!!! Thank you all for coming out!! Thank you for being my friends...my brothers...Don...you are the man !!!! Will I'm glad your wish came true brother,thanks for letting me be a part of it..And the pff slayers...Don,Neal,Will,John,Andrew,Nate,Adam,Tom,our red slamming master (Tom's dad) haha,special guest,Mr.Pompano Joe himself haha,and last but far from least,my very best friend and soulmate...Lora....Can't wait for round 2..


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Oh yeah we talked about the food, here it is....cafe' al la *******...


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

pompano67 said:


> Oh yeah we talked about the food, here it is....cafe' al la *******...




Bring that thing tomorrow!


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

No problem.


----------



## LadyRed (Nov 28, 2013)

OK,Let me make one thing perfectly clear, As much as I enjoyed watching you boys run around and catch fish, couldn't help but notice nothing went in the cooler hahahaha 
Well you know as a country girl, we gotta feed our boys, but just remember when i heal up from this surgery, i'm gonna have to remind you boys what tight lines are all about haha
Nah i had a wonderful time and glad i could keep y'all happy with a full belly LOL 
I would't have traded it for anything! Thanks for the laughs and hope to have many more!! And a special thanks to my wonderful husband for sharing the same love for the outdoors as I do! Lora


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Lora it was nice to meet you as well. Next trip I will bring my wonderful bride. I really want her to get hooked into a nice shark or big redfish, although she still holds the current record for redfish caught at our house. 

Good times with all of you and looking forward to the next trip. Hope you guys wear em out today if you get out there. My old man also was very glad to meet you all and to know how nice of a place this city called Pensacola really is. I will have him moving down here within a year if the hospitality keeps up!


----------

